# IVF AND EQUALITY ACT 2010 Some good things on here



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.equalityhumanrights.com/uploaded_files/EqualityAct/employercode.pdf
Hi
I'm not sure if people know, But I was reading though this document to help me in work as a union rep, and came access something I think is good after all the years of fighting with my work.
Now I'm not a lawyer or legal trained but i think it quite clear

*Chapter 2*: *Protected characteristics*
Pregnancy and maternity
What the Act says
2.35
The Act lists pregnancy and maternity as a protected characteristic. It is
unlawful for an employer to subject a woman to unfavourable treatment
during the 'protected period' as defined by the Act. Pregnancy and maternity
discrimination in the workplace is considered in detail in Chapter 8.
Chapter 8:
8.9
The protected period starts when a woman becomes pregnant and continues
until the end of her maternity leave, or until she returns to work if that is
earlier (but see paragraphs 8.14 and 8.15 below).
Pregnancy and maternity
8.44
Treating a woman unfavourably because she is undergoing in vitro
fertilisation (IVF) or other fertility treatment would not count as pregnancy
and maternity discrimination. This is because a woman is not deemed
pregnant until the fertilised ova have been implanted in her uterus. However,
such unfavourable treatment could amount to sex discrimination
(see paragraph 17.2.
Chapter 17:
Avoiding discrimination
during employment
17.28
There is no statutory entitlement to time off for in vitro fertilisation (IVF)
or other fertility treatment. However, in responding to requests for time
off from a woman undergoing IVF, an employer must not treat her less
favourably than they treat, or would treat, a man in a similar situation as
this could amount to sex discrimination. After a fertilised embryo has been
implanted, a woman is legally pregnant and from that point is protected from
unfavourable treatment because of her pregnancy, including pregnancy related
sickness. She would also be entitled to time off for antenatal care.
17.29
It is good practice for employers to treat sympathetically any request for time
off for IVF or other fertility treatment, and consider adopting a procedure to
cover this situation. This could include allowing women to take annual leave
or unpaid leave when receiving treatment and designating a member of staff
whom they can inform on a confidential basis that that they are undergoing
treatment


----------

